# Campagnolo Profit Pedal Spring Replacement



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Spring replacement
1.	Set the spring tension to the lowest level
2.	Unscrew the bolt that holds the spring and remove it.
3.	At this point everything comes apart.
4.	Slide out the plastic bushing and the spring comes out (remember that the narrow end of the bushing is on the side where the spring is double wound) PHOTO 1
5.	Aside from cleaning and greasing, assembly is straight forward (except for #6)
6.	You need to double clamp the rear end in order to get the hole to line up so that you can screw the pin back in. This is hard to explain in words, but the photo says it all. PHOTO 2

Hints:
* I used Phil Wood grease on the spring. The Campy factory grease is much thicker.
* This is an excellent opportunity to clean the adjuster window. Gently push it out with a pin. You may need to move the tension adjuster from side to side to get access to both sides. When you are reassembling, remember that the minus sign is closest to the frame. This is well worth the extra 5 minutes of work. PHOTO 3
* I powder coated mine black and added new plates – and I’ve been telling people they are Super Record pedals. PHOTO 4


----------

